# Allergies and a Havanese?



## busymom (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been doing all of my "homework" , so to speak, on these darling Havanese creatures! You guys are all a great help! Although I'm still researching Havanese breeders in our area and beyond, I'm curious if anyone with allergies has a Havanese ? While I do realize that there truly is no hypoallergenic dog, this is actually how I discovered the Havanese breed. A fews years back, when googling hypo. dogs, I read about the delightful happy clown dog, and have been fascinated ever since!  One of my children has allergies -- mainly food allergies, but he is always stuffy. We have cat allergies in our family (me and my other child), but have never had a dog. Just wondering what experiences you've had? Breeders, also -- ever sold your puppies to people with allergies? Did they do okay with their dog? Thanks so much for any input!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We have a number of people on here who have allergies and have done really well with the Havanese. I'm sure they'll tell you, just keep your puppy/dog clean and there should be no problem, especially since you don't seem to have anyone exhibiting significant allergies to dogs. 

Good luck on your continuing search.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

busymom said:


> I've been doing all of my "homework" , so to speak, on these darling Havanese creatures! You guys are all a great help! Although I'm still researching Havanese breeders in our area and beyond, I'm curious if anyone with allergies has a Havanese ? While I do realize that there truly is no hypoallergenic dog, this is actually how I discovered the Havanese breed. A fews years back, when googling hypo. dogs, I read about the delightful happy clown dog, and have been fascinated ever since!  One of my children has allergies -- mainly food allergies, but he is always stuffy. We have cat allergies in our family (me and my other child), but have never had a dog. Just wondering what experiences you've had? Breeders, also -- ever sold your puppies to people with allergies? Did they do okay with their dog? Thanks so much for any input!


 My breeder had a family return a puppy because there daughter had allergies to the puppy. I don't have any allergies but my air filter collects a bunch of hair! Maybe you could go visit a havanese for a few hours and see how you guys feel.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have fairly severe dog allergies. I can't spend too much time in a house with most breeds of dog for any length of time without taking antihistimines. I can bury my face in Kodi's coat with no problem at all.

As Suzi mentioned, there ARE people who are allergic even to Havs, so you should pln on visiting with some before making your final decision!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

3 of the 5 people who live in our house have dog/cat allergies. My husband can't even hold the guinea pig without sneezing. But our havanese does not bother our allergies at all! Yes, they are certainly clown dogs and LOVE people!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have bad allergies and asthma. I'm ok with the Havanese though and I even let him sleep in my bed. I won't say I'm completely allergy-free around him because I'm not. Mainly I notice it when I'm combing him, I'll get a runny nose or start coughing. Of course anything he catches in his fur is fair game (but that's other allergens and not him!)


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

You really do need to know more about the nature of the allergies. Our grandson is allergic to Atticus but he is allergic to his saliva, not his hair! He was throwing a ball for him and that was the problem. Some people are allergic to dog saliva,which may /or may not be connected to what type of food the dog eats. Hope you can figure it out because they are WONDERFUL dogs. The main reason we got a Havanese was because of our grandson. I'm sorry he is still allergic but it is fairly easy to deal with if he washes his hands etc. At least it's not a breathing hairy air problem!Good Luck!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

My husband is allergic to dog dander. If he walks into someone's home that has a dog that sheds he can be having an asthma attack within a few minutes. We feel so fortunate that he has had no problem to our two havanese. He did spend time with some Hav pups before we got our first one and did fine. So we took a chance and got Maddux, he didn't have any issues so a few months later when MHS struck we took another chance in adding Jax to the family. He has not had any problems at all and now that the boys are older they sleep on our bed every night and he still is okay. I am vigilant about grooming and bathing just to make sure we don't have issues in the future because it would be a tough choice for me -- My hubby or my pups


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have allergies, a lot of food allergies and cats, dogs, outdoor allergens, Even though they are hypoallergenic, their coats can act like a mop and mop up grass, pollen and other things, so I give Gucci a bath once a week, she has never gone more than 7 days without a bath (poor thing), but she sleeps with me and it just has to be done, the positive side is she always smells delightful!  I don't think my allergies have gotten any worse since her, I still get stuffy on pollen days or when my DH cuts the grass, its pretty much all stayed the same.

:welcome: to the forum! Havanese are clowns and entertainers, and smart as a whip!

Kara


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

My wife and my son are allergic to both dogs and cats. My wife can't be in either of her sisters' houses for more than 10 minutes before her throat starts closing up on her.

We had a friend with a Hav and she never had a problem with their dog so when we wanted to get a dog the choice was obvious. 

My son did have an aide that was very allergic to dogs including Ruffles, so as the others have suggested, go to a breeders house that only has Hav's and see how you do.


----------

